# Hi, just back from first trip in Previa conversion



## boik (May 5, 2015)

"The Bus" is a micro camper based on the Toyota Previa T3. We chose this for cost, driveability, and the fact that we can convert it back to a 7 seater MPV in about 30 minutes. The Previa seats lift out leaving a perfectly flat floor, and I have custom built a camper interior (mostly from oak) which bolts in using the existing seat brackets. Here is an old animation showing the process.




I've also set up a simple blog for anyone interested in more details Previa Camper Conversion The blog, like The Bus, is a work in progress.

First trip away (to Exmoor) went extremelt well, so here's to many more.

Boik


----------



## boik (May 6, 2015)

Jays said:


> Hi
> Great animation, glad you had a good trip.
> What left to be done?
> John



Only really minor bits now, like hinging the worktop above the fridge (currently just lifts out), proper storage for the jack (can't access it in it's official place), nothing major.

We've gone without a sink and tap at the moment due to space restrictions and to be honest, didn't really miss it. I designed it so that we could fit a sink later at the expense of 2 drawers, but although small, we found we had enough of the right sort of storage, so will leave it as is for a while.


----------



## dane (May 6, 2015)

Nice.  

Not seen the Bumble campers you mention in your blog but it does remind me of the bright orange Spaceship campers I see all over the place.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 6, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck::drive:


----------



## boik (May 6, 2015)

dane said:


> Nice.
> 
> Not seen the Bumble campers you mention in your blog but it does remind me of the bright orange Spaceship campers I see all over the place.



Oh yes, just looked them up. Slightly different approach from us, but they do keep 4 seats. We can have 7 seats OR a 2 seat campervan.


----------

